# This Should Stir Up some Interesing Debates...



## Crusader74 (Apr 25, 2008)

Part 1.


_If you get to the 5th or 6th paragraph you will read it all..._

_This is a write-up of a speech given by “Azmith,” a code name for the speaker whose background information is set forth at the end of the treatise. If the message contained herein resonates well with you, *we urge that you email it to others who share the same concerns that we do. *The presentation began as follows:_

It is unusual that some of us who are over 60 years old are concerned about what I am going to relate in this speech – because in all probability we will long be gone before the nitroglycerine hits the fan created by this new gathering storm.

On my lapel is the symbol of a storm petrel. The storm petrel is a bird in the North Atlantic Ocean which will sense a storm before it arrives and fly quickly to the leeward side of boats where it is protected. It is the symbol of the dedicated group which is striving to alert the United States of the new gathering storm.

I am relating to you a quick summary of what I learned at a three-day CIA briefing in Washington, D.C. several weeks ago concerning the threat of the Jihadist movement to our civilization as we know and enjoy it. The briefing invited about 200 of the 200,000 former and active intelligence officers from the CIA, FBI, Counter Intelligence Department of Defense, OSS, and other intelligence units and operations. The statements that you will hear in this report – are paraphrases or quotes from this briefing from my lawyer notes with which I documented – and which cause me extreme concern.

I had a déjà vu feeling at the CIA briefing. I and the others felt like the British intelligence group meeting with Churchill in 1937 to be told that the German Nazi’s would likely attack the other countries in Europe and were dedicated for world domination – discussing all this “while England slept.”

I knew this briefing was an unusual place to be when I asked persons I sat next to from time to time, “What do you do? And “What have you done?” and they responded by saying “I can’t tell you.”

The summation presented at the briefing was derived from hundreds of books written on the subject of the Jihadist movement, from testimony of some Muslim insiders and from current intelligence data. The apparent purpose of the gathering was to communicate the information to as many of the 200,000 current and former intelligence agents in the United States to make sure they were brought up-to-date on this new gathering storm. Unfortunately the content of all this data has not been released to the public generally. You see little of it in the news media. Hardly any of it is being discussed in the presidential debates. We are hoping that more people will heed the warning of the storm petrel.

Some of the reasons for this important information not being highlighted more are:

1. Fear of reprisal from active Jihadists.

2. Large amounts of money lobbying to prevent this information from being distributed.

3. Lack of funding to publicize the details of what is rapidly happening.

4. An active public relations campaign from Jihadists and their fellow travelers to conceal and confuse the information.

When PBS sponsored a provocative movie on the subject, after spending hundreds of thousands of dollars filming it, they did not show it for what were unexplained reasons.

When an English author wrote a book about the people who were financing Jihadists’ operations, the money man involved sued the author and the Oxford Press with such costly litigation that the OxfordUniversity agreed to destroy the books and paid damages because they couldn’t sustain the financial pressure.

Coincidentally, when I arrived back from the CIA briefing, I found that in the same week in Phoenix, three Muslim women gave presentations throughout the valley on the contributions of the Muslims to the world society without any mention of the Jihadist threat.

On the other hand, when a few low level State Department functionaries on their own scraped together some funds to publicize how the United States had helped the Tsunami victims, the Muslim victims expressed friendliness with the Americans. We quickly saw the benefits of counter public relations – a different view than the scenes of Americans mistakenly killing an Iraqi child emblazoned on Arabic TV and dispatched to other TV stations throughout the world.

What I learned at the briefing was that we have an enemy existing in the world today – hell bent to take over our world as we know it – and we are not doing enough to stop it. However, every developing wrestling hold may be stopped if a counter move gets in place before the headlock closes.

We must identify the enemy. Before World War II, we distinguished the Nazi’s from the German people; in the Cold War, we distinguished the Bolsheviks from the Russian people; during the depression, we distinguished the Mafia and Cosa Nostra from the Italian citizens; in the early southern United States, we distinguished the Ku Klux Klan from the rest of the Southern people. More recently, we distinguished the Irish Republican Army from the Irish people.

It’s an interesting coincidence that after much bloodshed and destruction all of these fanatical groups eventually were overcome with many of their following joining into democratic governments with free enterprise and most of the freedoms expressed in our Bill of Rights in the American Constitution – however all this after significant bloodshed and destruction.

In this new world challenge our enemies are the Jihadists –- as exemplified by Al Queda, not the true Muslim people who abide by the compassionate interpretations of the Koran.

*The Jihadists** are those Muslims who are fanatically dedicated to impose Muhammad’s Muslim rule and religion on the rest of the word by force, threat, violence, and death.*

*Jihadists are also**, fellow traveler Muslims who strategically pretend they are our friends, but are waiting for the day that they too may join the active Jihadists imposing Muslim rule and religion over the rest of the world by force, threat, violence, and death.*

We don’t want large portions of our world to become Taliban like provinces or governed like the Saudi Arabia or Iran. One of the Jihadist slogans is “No peace, but in the shade of Islam.”

So why does a country – rich and powerful like the United States fear the Jihadists? Why are we concerned?

Saudi Arabia is one of the richest countries in the world. It is spending billions of dollars of wealth to promote what is known as “Wahhabi” doctrines which teach the most aggressively hostile aspects of the Koran and the three companion books that were written along with it – the Sunnah, the Hadith, and the Sira. Reading the Jihadists’ interpretation of these books is like reading _Mein Kampf _to learn what the Nazi’s were going to do when they became supreme.

Wahhabi teachings as declared by Muhammad are the only truths – there are no other truths: The infidel non-believers must be killed. Kill anyone who changes from the Muslim religion to another religion. Christians and Jews are offal (I add this definition: Offal is the entrails and internal organs of a butchered animal). Women may be beaten with a stick at the pleasure of their husbands. The husband may remarry several wives and do no wrong.

Jihadist and fellow traveler Muslims are taught by the Koran to lie to nonbelievers if it is necessary to carry out their cause. Dying for their religion is the highest life triumph. The Wahhabi led governments are ruled by the religious leaders. Cutting off hands and other grotesque punishments are part of the Muhammad’s will. These are just some of the declarations of Muhammad.

In the book, _What Every American Needs To About The Qur’An_, by William J. Federer, he quoted from the text of a typical Wahhabi school the following teachings:

FIRST GRADE
“Every religion other than Islam is false.”

FOURTH GRADE
“True belief means . . . that you hate the polytheists and infidels.”

FIFTH GRADE
“It is forbidden for a Muslim to be a loyal friend to someone who does not believe in Allah and His Prophet.”
“A Muslim, even if he lives far away, is your brother in religion. Someone who opposes Allah, even if he is your brother by family tie, is your enemy in religion.”

SIXTH GRADE
“Just as Muslims were successful in the past when they came together in a sincere endeavor to evict the Christian crusaders from Palestine, so will the Arabs and Muslims emerge victorious, Allah willing, against the Jews and their allies.”

EIGHTH GRADE
“The apes are Jews, the people of the Sabbath; while the swine are the Christians, the infidels of the communion of Jesus.” “Some of the people of the Sabbath were punished by being turned into apes and swine.”
“Activity: The student writes a composition on the danger of imitating the infidels.”

NINTH GRADE
“The clash between this [Muslim] community (umma) and the Jews and Christians has endured, and it will continue as long as Allah wills.”

TENTH GRADE
“Blood money is retribution paid to the victim or the victim’s heirs for murder or injury. Blood money for a free infidel is half of the blood money for a male Muslim . . . Blood money for a woman is half of the blood money for a man.”

ELEVENTH GRADE
“The greeting ‘Peace be upon you’ is specifically for believers. It cannot be said to others.” “Do not yield to Christians and Jews on a narrow road out of honor and respect.”

TWELFTH GRADE
“Jihad in the path of Allah.”

These strict interpretations and others that may be gleaned from Muhammad’s writing are some of the strict interpretations advocated by the Jihadists.

On the other hand, in the Christian and Jewish bibles, there are passages dealing with the slaughter of religious foes. However, Christians and Jews and other religions have interpreted their religious writings as these being only guidelines of the past inconsistent with living together in today’s world of humanistic harmony.

Likewise, the “true Muslims” are not the Jihadists. You find these true Muslims interspersed with Jihadists in all Muslim countries. In some of these Muslim countries, there is still some freedom of religion and reading into the Koran more compassionate lifestyles. Our enemies are not the “true Muslims;” our enemies are the Jihadists. We must treasure the true Muslims and treat them as allies because they too are threatened by the Jihadists.

When I gave a speech on the subject a week ago to another small study group, I was using the term “moderate Muslims” distinguishing them from Jihadists. To my surprise one of the group was a Muslim business man. He said I should use the term “true Muslims” instead because the true Muslims believe in peace and brotherhood of man and do not subscribe to the distorted Wahhabi teachings.

One of the first presenters at the briefing was Ambassador Henry A. Crumpton, a seasoned and overt CIA veteran who was one of the few hundred Americans who supervised the victory over the Taliban in Afghanistan. He stressed that we could not have achieved this victory without the brave cooperation of non-Jihadist Muslims and that scores of non-Jihadist Muslims are working with the intelligence services to protect the true Muslims and the non-Muslims from Jihadist inroads. We must keep the true Muslims on our side.

Why is this threatening storm so imminent? Jihadists perceive the Americans and Europeans as: (1) soft, (2), adverse to risk and pain, (3) impotent.

The Jihadists see that the radical Muslims have developed great powers by:

• Driving the Russians out of Afghanistan.

• Seeing the Americans retreat when their barracks were blown up in
Lebanon.

• Seeing the Americans cower when Iranians kidnapped the American ambassador and his staff.

• Seeing the Americans as having abandoned their allies, the South
Vietnamese and leaving the loyal Shiites to die at the hands of Saddam Hussein when they thought the Americans were going to back them.

• Seeing the Americans stop their aid to the true Muslims in Afghanistan after they defeated the Russians.

• The Jihadists see the countries of Europe and England giving into the demands of the Jihadists to adopt Muslim customs and accommodate Muslim law – insisting that there be Muslim foot baths in airports and processing Muslim criminals under Muslim laws and not European laws.

• The Jihadists also see the half-hearted efforts of the European/American coalition in Iraq sending only 40,000 soldiers to be responsible for (1) dealing with the Taliban in Pakistan with its more than 80 million Muslims, many of whom are Jihadists, (2) keeping order in Afghanistan by curtailing the Taliban forces there; (3) protecting the Afghanistan puppet government; (4) stopping the opium poppy trade, and; (5) reconstructing the country’s infrastructure – all with 40,000 troops more or less.

The Jihadists see the U.S in Iraq commit about 130,000 troops to police a country of over 40 million people with Jihadist guerillas galore – an American commitment about twice the size of the New York and Chicago police forces!

*Jihadists see all this as weakness, half-heartedness, and much like the so called children’s crusade where a priest led children to fight the crusades.*

While all this half-hearted conflict is escalating, we see the Jihadist movement expanding – pervading into Africa – fast moving south, into all the countries there exposing them to violence and intimidation with only South Africa being safe.

In the East Indies, Muslims subject to Jihadist influence are throughout with occasional bombing to let us know they are there and active, except in Australia, New Zealand, Singapore, and the Philippines. The Jihadists are there waiting like a dry forest for a few sparks. (One bright light was the Prime Minister of Australia who told the radical Muslims there to leave the country if they don’t follow the laws and customs of his country.)

Even India – it is not safe – with 250 million Muslims and their population increasing – more Muslims than in any other country in the world and with frequent bombings.

The intelligence community believes that within 10 years Pakistan could succumb to Jihadist control where their atomic bombs may fall into Jihadist control.

Russia will be predominantly Muslim in 20 years because of the low birth rate, high death rate, immigration from the South and very high, six children per Muslim families. Putin is trying to urge greater birth rates in native Russian with subsidies to parents and by educating the Muslims children in Russian culture. We pray for his success but fear a forest fire like takeover – all this when the so called “tipping point” arrives exposing the atomic bombs of Russia to fall into Jihadists’ hands.

Even China has Jihadist concerns. Jihadists are moving into the Southern provinces of China. The Chinese are sending more Chinese families to those areas to increase the native Chinese population and are currently very concerned about what is happening. (One of the businessmen at my speech presentation had a son who was teaching in a school in China. He commented that his sonhad told him that in and around Beijing they were encountering hordes of Islamic visitors – a phenomena they had never seen before.) (It is likely that China may be one of our few allies if there develops an all out war against Jihadism.)

Europe is in great danger. The European birth rate is so low that within one generation these countries may be overrun by the fast expanding Muslim population which is becoming more and more demanding and violent.

Last week in Denmark, the Muslim party held the swing vote for the prime minister in the parliamentary elections. The Muslims there are demanding that the Danes allow the Muslims to abide by their own Muslim laws and not the country’s laws and being taught Wahhabi doctrine in their religious schools.

England is extremely fearful of their Muslim population. A large percentage of their Muslims when polled believed it was okay to bomb subways, 37% preferred to live under Wahhabi laws and 36% thought conversion to another religion is punishable by death.

The United States and Latin America may find themselves as the “Americas alone.” However, in some of the Latin America countries, the Saudi Arabians are financing mosques to teach the Wahhabi doctrines. The Saudi Arabians are giving $20,000,000 grants to some of our most prestigious universities in the U.S. to teach mid-east studies. (Do you think these curriculums are likely to be slanted in any direction?)

A friend of mine, who is involved in border security, says they are finding large numbers of Muslim mid-easterners being picked up at the border crossings. In Tempe, Arizona there is a huge mosque financed by the Saudi Arabian government. The religious leader of the mosque argued that his faithful not join a rally showing sympathy to the 9/11.

Recently, the top of the EmpireStateBuilding was lighted green in honor of Ramadan, in this city with a dense Jewish population. This is really ironic because Ramadan celebrated not the birth date of the noble Mohammed, but the date of his defeat of the Jewish army and the beheading of the Jewish prisoners.

So what we have seen is that the new gathering storm is moving rapidly in our direction. The fear now is that we will soon reach the “tipping point” - the point like when the Reichtstag burned and the Nazi’s took control of the German nation. A time when street battles of the Bolsheviks foreshadowed the seizing of control of mother Russia, or when in our own country five southern states declared for the Confederacy and soon thereafter the entire South followed tipped into a rebellion against the Union.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Part 2.*

*We are fearful of the time when the Jihadists will completely hijack the rest of the Muslims who are the world’s second largest religious group, second only to Christians.*

We must face all this realistically in a world:

1. Where a few fanatics will create catastrophic damage.

2. Where a single camera man will propagandize the world.

3. Where a diseased person on a plane will create an epidemic.

4. Where a fanatic located 5,000 or more miles away will plan attacks against us.

5. Where we must face “non-state” enemy actions from groups within countries – like a group of Saudis attacking the WorldTradeCenter.

6. Where enemies will have no uniforms.

7. Where we may find that the true Muslims will have no way to go but with the Jihadists.

8. Where we have weak sisters who in previous times would “rather be red than dead” (but now want to be Talibanist rather than dead).

*Hopefully the thinking leaders of the **U.S.** will devise a plan for world peace that will avoid this catastrophe. The catastrophe would be like a cancer of the brain where tentacles dig into its parts that have to be extricated string by string or with building-to-building and hand-to-hand combat similar to what occurred in the battle of **Stalingrad**.*

With the dynamite powder dispersed all over Europe, Africa, Southeast Asia, the Middle East with explosive Jihadist blasting caps dispersed throughout, we have a grave danger of a catastrophic explosion which will leave America substantially alone without many remaining allies.

Worse yet is for the Jihadists and those moderates they are able to coerce into their fold to take over Russia or Pakistan with their atomic bombs and the means to use them to completely intimidate the rest of the world.

** * **
*In closing, the petrel senses that the gathering storm will soon develop devastating heavy winds, lightening, thunder, death and despair unless a major plan is enacted soon to circumvent the damage and devastation which will result from long-term inaction and a half-hearted effort.*

Many I saw at the intelligence briefing expressed concern that the first warning was the Iranian hostage kidnapping, the next warning the bombing of the American barracks in Lebanon, the next warning and the bigger one, the World Trade Center destruction. When the next catastrophe hits the United States, our country could become in the words of several of the leaders at the intelligence briefing, brutal and overreacting.

*It seems appropriate for us to come up with a solution before it is too late. Surely with a gene pool of creative people within the United States and elsewhere in the free world we will be able to arrive at a solution to prevent the fury of the new gathering storm and allow the people of the earth to live in cooperative unison and work together to save the planet from ecological destruction. We cannot afford a colossal World War III. We must have a clear national strategy plan encompassing the next 100 years.*

*In my second presentation I am going to suggest a way that the **United States** may quickly move toward a solution.*

*Before I conclude, I want to quote from a book (Fear God and Take Your**Own Part**) by our former president, Theodore Roosevelt, published in 1916, who commented on Islam:*

*Christianity is not the creed of **Asia** and **Africa** at this moment solely because the seventh century Christians of **Asia** and **Africa** had trained themselves not to fight, whereas the Moslems were trained to fight.*

*Christianity was saved in **Europe** solely because the peoples of **Europe** fought.*

*If the people of **Europe** in the seventh and eighth centuries, and*
*on up to and including the seventeenth century, had not possessed a military equality with, and gradually a growing superiority over the Mohammedans who invaded Europe, Europe would at this moment be Mohammedan and the Christian religion would be exterminated.*

*Wherever the Mohammedans have had complete sway, wherever the Christians have been unable to resist them by the sword, Christianity has ultimately disappeared.*

*From the hammer of Charles Martel (the French leader who stopped the Islamic invasion of Europe in a battle south of Paris) to the sword of Sobieski (the Polish general who moved south to break the siege of Vienna by the attacking Islamists and forced them out of Europe a second time), Christianity owed its safety in Europe to the fact that it was able to show that it could and would fight as well as the Mohammedan aggressor.*

*There are such “social values” today in **Europe**, **America** and*
*Australia** only because during those thousand years the*
*Christians of Europe possessed the warlike power to do what the Christians of Asia and Africa had failed to do – that is, to beat back the Moslem invader.*

*If European militarism had not been able to defend itself against and to overcome the militarism of **Asia** and **Africa**, there would have no “social values” of any kind in our world today, and no sociologists to discuss them.*

** * * *Additional information from the Storm Petrel group may be found at
http://cicentre.com/storm_petrels.html. This website has a plethora of research material on the subject of this speech. Also I am referring you to two sources I used. One is the book, _What Every American Needs to Know About the Qur’an, A History of Islam & The __United States_, by William J. Federer, and the book, _America Alone _by Mark Steyn. What I have said in my speech jives with information from these sources.



*About the Author – Azmith*​_Azmith is the code name of the lawyer/author who attended a recent CIA briefing on the Jihadist/Islam Issue. While in high school, he was a member of the state’s first and only mountain rescue team and led an expedition to climb the highest peak in Baja, California, and then to trek 300 miles to photograph the largest canyon in Mexico – the Barrancas del Cobre (also known as Copper Canyon)._

After graduation from the University of Arizona, he was summoned to report to Fort Knox, Kentucky, for Korean War duty. After graduating from officer’s training, he served as an armored cavalry officer with the 3rd Armored Cavalry training in Death Valley, California, to prepare for desert warfare duty in Egypt and Palestine, but instead when no longer need there, his regiment was sent as a vanguard unit to replace war troops on the east German/Czechoslovakian border.

Prior to leaving for Europe, he received special intelligence training at the
Pentagon to become an expert on escape, evasion, counter-interrogation at prison camps, and is an advisor and lecturer on this subject.

He was the coach of the winning U.S. Army Pistol team, coach of the Leclerc Combat Firing team, and rated by the then commanding general for Europe as the most outstanding young officer in Europe after an inspection of the East German border defense station that he commanded. Later, in addition to practicing law as a complex trial attorney, he became one of the members of the Board of Directors of the Aspen Academy of Martial Arts, an Outward Bound instructor and Land Navigation instructor, and the co-founder of what became the ReevisMountainSurvivalSchool in the SuperstitionMountains of Arizona.

His law firm focuses on preventive law, structuring families, businesses, and charities to have the master plans for survival for more than a hundred years.

Currently he is a member of the Phoenix chapter of the Association of Former Intelligence Officers.

Azmith’s male family members have served in every one of the United States wars. His namesake, the firstborn the son of his grandfather, was a casualty of the submarine corps of World War I and his name is emblazoned on the World War I Memorial statue in front the Arizona State Capitol.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 25, 2008)

I guess he didn't read my thread about not calling them "Jihadists."


----------



## car (Apr 25, 2008)

I was getting a little hot reading that drivel, so I scrolled down to 1) cool off, and 2) see if anyone else had read/replied. Your comment made me laugh. 



Marauder06 said:


> I guess he didn't read my thread about not calling them "Jihadists."



Alright, back into the fight....:uhh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 25, 2008)

car said:


> I was getting a little hot reading that drivel, so I scrolled down to 1) cool off, and 2) see if anyone else had read/replied. Your comment made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, back into the fight....:uhh:




Is this just trying to get a reaction from the West or start a Muslim Hate War?


----------



## car (Apr 25, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Is this just trying to get a reaction from the West or start a Muslim Hate War?



Perhaps.  It's certainly a hate message.

But you or I could publish the same thing under some "ghost" website, just to get a reaction, or create an effect.


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2008)

For my :2c: this is 'Reds Under The Bed' scaremongering. The article implies a concerted effort by the same group of extremists responsible for the events from the Iranian hostage crisis to 9/11 and beyond. The article is divisive and provocative in the extreme. (I could cock on but WTF...) 
Oh, and it was the Treasurer of Australia, Peter Costello who indicated that  
any Muslims who didn't like living there should move on to somewhere else, not the Prime Minister.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2008)

There's elements that are true enough but a lot seems to be arse.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I guess he didn't read my thread about not calling them "Jihadists."



Which thread was this?


----------



## 104TN (Apr 28, 2008)

As someone with no credentials myself I may be out of place for saying this but, who is this guy to be speaking? Looking at his bio. he came off as nothing more than a prior service Scout master with too much time on his hands.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2008)

rick said:


> As someone with no credentials myself I may be out of place for saying this but, who is this guy to be speaking? Looking at his bio. he came off as nothing more than a prior service Scout master with too much time on his hands.



Dude, you're prior service US Army infantry and a smart guy to boot, you've got enough creds to call it like you see it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Dude, you're prior service US Army infantry and a smart guy to boot, you've got enough creds to call it like you see it.



X2... well said Rick


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 29, 2008)

> I knew this briefing was an unusual place to be when I asked persons I sat next to from time to time, “What do you do? And “What have you done?” and they responded by saying “I can’t tell you.”



This should say it all right here.

You don't go to these types of briefings and ask stooopid questions and then WRITE about you going to these types of briefings and asking stooopid questions...

Kinda invalidates anything else you have to say.....IMO... :uhh:


----------



## LooseKannon (Apr 29, 2008)

OMG! THE SKY IS FALLING!! and the Earth is about to burst into flames......... Next....?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2008)

SpitfireV said:


> Which thread was this?



If Polar Bear didn't kill it already, :

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11533


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 30, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> If Polar Bear didn't kill it already, :
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11533



Thanks for that.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 30, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> You don't go to these types of briefings and ask stooopid questions and then WRITE about you going to these types of briefings and asking stooopid questions...



That sums up my concern with the piece.  I could see an email like that circulating around AFIO members.  HOW it got outside is a concern.  The briefings that are held from time to time are very hard to get into.


----------

